# Fantic XF1 Integra 160 Carbon (Brose S Motor) test and review



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

This is the first Ebike that I had a chance to do a test and review on. 
Or ride for any amount of distance. 
I think the bar has now been set a bit high for me.


----------

